# Spamassassin und Bayes

## flattman

Hallo,

habe da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Spamfilter. Razor und alle Standartfilter funktionieren einwandfrei. Auch das hinzufügen von SPAMMails in die DB von Bayes ist kein Problem. Nur leider werden die mails nicht mit Bayes geprüft. Auch autolearn funzt deswegen nicht. Hier einmal meine local.cf

```
required_hits 3.2

rewrite_subject 1

subject_tag *****SPAM*****

report_safe             1

use_terse_report 1

use_bayes               1

auto_learn              1

bayes_auto_learn        1

# Enable or disable network checks

skip_rbl_checks         1

use_razor2              1

use_dcc                 1

use_pyzor               1

# Mail using languages used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

ok_languages all

# Mail using locales used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

ok_locales all

bayes_auto_learn_threshold_nonspam 1.0

bayes_auto_learn_threshold_spam 4.0

bayes_path /var/spool/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_seen
```

wäre für kleine Hilfestellungen serh dankbar.

Habe schon bei google gesucht aber ich blicke da wohl nicht mehr durch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## holla die waldfee

hallo,

du musst standardmäßig deine bayes db mit mindestens 200 ham und 200 spam mails füttern, damit da überhaupt was geschieht. steht aber auch in der manpage zu spamassassin drin

gruß

holla

----------

## flattman

aso nagut dann wird es daran leigen spam ist momentan nciht das problem  :Very Happy:  aber ham  :Very Happy:  thx

P.S: Mein englisch ist spät abend doch recht schlecht

----------

## flattman

funzt leider immer noch nicht. habe 2000 SPAM und 1000 normale Nachrichten lernen lassen. nix!

----------

## shizen

hab mein SA mit 180 Spams gefüllt, auch nix  :Sad: 

----------

## slick

Wer mal viel Spam zum trainieren braucht dem kann ich folgendes empfehlen:

??? = ein file deiner Wahl

```
wget ftp://spamarchive.org/pub/archives/submit/???.r2.gz

gzip -d ???.r2.gz

sa-learn --spam --mbox ???.r2

# oder mit debugging

sa-learn -D --spam --mbox ???.r2

```

Meine local.cf erstellt mit http://www.yrex.com/spam/spamconfig.php

```
# rewrite_subject 0

# report_safe 1

# trusted_networks 212.17.35.

# SpamAssassin config file for version 2.5x

# generated by http://www.yrex.com/spam/spamconfig.php (version 1.01)

# How many hits before a message is considered spam.

required_hits           5.0

# Whether to change the subject of suspected spam

rewrite_subject         1

# Text to prepend to subject if rewrite_subject is used

subject_tag             [SPAM]

# Encapsulate spam in an attachment

report_safe             0

# Use terse version of the spam report

use_terse_report        1

# Enable the Bayes system

use_bayes               1

# Enable Bayes auto-learning

auto_learn              1

# Enable or disable network checks

skip_rbl_checks         0

use_razor2              0

use_dcc                 0

use_pyzor               0

# Mail using languages used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

# - german

ok_languages            de

# Mail using locales used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

ok_locales              all

```

----------

## Fibbs

Ich häng mich mit meinem Problem hier einfach mal an:

```

amavis@serv01 spam-manuell $ ls

spam.013  spam.021  spam.029  spam.037  spam.045  spam.053  spam.061  spam.069

spam.014  spam.022  spam.030  spam.038  spam.046  spam.054  spam.062  spam.070

spam.015  spam.023  spam.031  spam.039  spam.047  spam.055  spam.063  spam.071

spam.016  spam.024  spam.032  spam.040  spam.048  spam.056  spam.064  spam.072

spam.017  spam.025  spam.033  spam.041  spam.049  spam.057  spam.065  spam.075

spam.018  spam.026  spam.034  spam.042  spam.050  spam.058  spam.066  spam.076

spam.019  spam.027  spam.035  spam.043  spam.051  spam.059  spam.067

spam.020  spam.028  spam.036  spam.044  spam.052  spam.060  spam.068

amavis@serv01 spam-manuell $ cd ..

amavis@serv01 amavis $ sa-learn --spam --mbox spam-manuell/

Learned from 16795 message(s) (17429 message(s) examined).

unlock: 5723 unlink failed: /var/run/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes.lock

amavis@serv01 amavis $

```

Ich versuche also, ca. 16000 Mails mit sa-learn lernen zu lassen. Die Files sind im mbox-Format, sa-learn erklärt mir, dass er sie gelernt hätte, aber dann das lock-File nicht löschen könne. Dieses ist aber (zumindest nachdem die fehlermeldung auftaucht) nicht vorhanden (vielleicht wird es gar nicht erstellt?).

Auf jeden Fall mag sa-learn nicht lernen:

```
amavis@serv01 .spamassassin $ sa-learn --dump magic

0.000          0          2          0  non-token data: bayes db version

0.000          0         11          0  non-token data: nspam

0.000          0         24          0  non-token data: nham

0.000          0       3163          0  non-token data: ntokens

0.000          0 1086298047          0  non-token data: oldest atime

0.000          0 1086434400          0  non-token data: newest atime

0.000          0 1086357652          0  non-token data: last journal sync atime

0.000          0 1086357652          0  non-token data: last expiry atime

0.000          0          0          0  non-token data: last expire atime delta

0.000          0          0          0  non-token data: last expire reduction count

```

Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## ts77

versuchs mal mit -D ... da gibts mehr output.

----------

## flattman

gibt es nciht ein Art Tesmail wo der BAyesfilter auf jedenfall anspringen muss? Also irgendwelche Merlmale in eine Mail, so das er mit mischt.

----------

## ts77

@flattman: woher bist du so sicher, daß er nicht anspringt? 

ich nehme mal an, daß du sa direkt aufrufst? gibts da keinen debug switch (so wie bei amavis  :Wink: )

----------

## flattman

wenn ich:

spamassassin -D -lint eingeben funzt es auch.

```
debug: is spam? score=7.477 required=3.5 tests=BAYES_99,DATE_MISSING,NO_REAL_NAME
```

nur leider nie bei meinen Spammails. Habe 1000 Mails schon durchgejagt aber nix gefunden, habe alle Mails per Hand durchgesehen.

----------

## flattman

wenn ich eine Nachricht per Hand durchscannen lasse, steht BAYES bei den tests mit drin. Aber nciht wenn die Mails automatisch gescannt werden sollen.

----------

